# Country Style Pork Ribs



## pops6927

Making Country Style Spare Ribs

They can be made from 2 primary sources: 1) any part of a pork loin, and 2) from the pork blade shoulder roast (pork butt):














Very simply, you just split any part of the loin, parallel to the backbone,  in half, then cut the halves into thick cut (over an inch to an inch and a half) chops and label accordingly - rib end country style, center cut country style, loin end country style.  Same way with the pork  blade shoulder - split in half and cut into thick cut pieces!  Fast, quick merchandising of large quantities of meat at 20¢ - 30¢ per pound more in the case!  And seasonal appropriate for great grilling!


----------

